

ShowHN: Stumble Upon Links in Your Twitter Feed (Open Source) - johncoogan
http://newlinkfor.me/

======
johncoogan
This is a really simple hack to browse links in a Twitter feed the same way
Stumble Upon works.

Comments on the code are much appreciated since I know there are several
different ways to do this. <https://github.com/JohnCoogan/NewLinkForMe>

